# WOW I'm Impressed!



## flylo (Feb 18, 2015)

I haven't been on here much but got an e-mail today & just found this thread & have to say It's just what I need. I broke my back 6 years ago, losing my mobility kind of caught in the middle, can't lift or reach low & can stand/walk under 45 minutes a day but am setting up a shop, have all the equipment but get so tired of needing help to get it completed as good help is hard to find even when paying for it. I'm hard headed, always did everything myself & get frustrated because I can't but still don't ask & get more frustrated.:wall:This forum may be the push I need to get it done as I'm not the only one doing or wanting to do this. Thank you!woohoo1


----------



## Toolguy (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Flylo-
Nice to see you.

Best Regards.


----------



## bmac2 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Flylow
And welcome to the forums. wEc1
What sort of machining are you interested in?


----------



## silver760 (Feb 19, 2015)

It's a shame your in Michigan as I'd be more than happy to assist you.I myself cannot work due to illness.I have good and bad days but I couldn't be as reliable as someone running 24/7 would want.Plenty of skills and experience under my belt,I'm a fairly well accomplished machinist,welder/fabricator,autobody repair/paint,electrician etc.I used to work in the hydraulics industry making custom power packs,valves,cylinders and complete systems..However I am in the UK.The only jobs I have seen involve long distance driving and 24/7 call out service,pay is ridiculously low though.


----------



## Theclockworks (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Flylow
Lost my mobilty about the same time as you,I'am as stubborn as a mule when it comes to getting things done,I realised early on that a large workshop was going to be a none starter so I opted for small machines sited indoors were I can stand or sit take a rest as needs be I also learned not to push myself to hard because the next day i couldn't do anything so you lose a day in complete agony dosed up on pain killers. Remember this is a hobby to be enjoyed. Best of luck on getting that workshop up and running.


----------



## flylo (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I have a large shop with big machines & plenty of room but am working on a small shop in the house as I have an 8x24 enclosed porch with a concrete floor bext to an 12x14 unused room. I'm getting into gunwork & plan on  a small table J head Bridgeport & an 11" Logan lathe with a 5c collet closer & a TH54 rebuilt Atlas & maybe a Prazi lathe with the mill attachment & the other tools needed. I have these already so it's just a matter of getting the rooms cleaned out, machines moved, set-up & wired. It was way below zero this morning & I can do my riflework, reloading, even shooting outide without putting on Artic gear to wade snow to get to the big shop. I've never been a patient man ur WILL have it ready for next winter. Thanks again! Eric


----------

